# Salsa - Smooth or Chunky???



## sattie (Oct 25, 2008)

Note to Mods.... I may not have this in the right place so please move as needed!!!  

I love chips and dips!  One of my favorite foods in the world.  I'm not big on the giant chunks in my salsa/dip.  I like a smoother salsa with smaller chunks.  What do you folks prefer??? Love to hear what you like!!!!  

Additionally....  I like a medium hot salsa.  Something with a nice bite, but not so much to numb my taste buds.  But a hot that keeps you begging for more!


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 25, 2008)

If it's too chunky, that's what blenders were invented for.


----------



## sattie (Oct 25, 2008)

Amen to that DtB!!!  I have done that with jarred salsas.  The flavor would be good but just to chunky for me.  Blend it up and it's perfect!


----------



## miniman (Oct 25, 2008)

I just love chunky salsa - I don't like smooth stuff at all.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Oct 25, 2008)

I like em both. Chunky and mild for chips or nacho toppings, but I like a smoother spicier salsas for enchiladas or to put on carnitas and carne asada. When I was a little girl my grandma would make a eggs over easy served with shredded beef soaked in a bright VERY spicy red sauce. The contrast of the eggs and the spicy beef is great, she  made corn tortillas (of course) and refried beans on the side. YUM.


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2008)

I like it somewhere in between, but if the coices were only smooth or chunky then I would go chunky every time.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2008)

Chunky for dipping, smooth for tacos and such..... unless taco sauce is not considered salsa


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Chunky for dipping, smooth for tacos and such..... unless taco sauce is not considered salsa


I consider them two different things even though salsa actually means sauce.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2008)

GB said:


> I consider them two different things even though salsa actually means sauce.


 
Yeah, I kinda thought they were two different things that were basically the same


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't know what you consider smooth, but, I don't like the stuff you get from the packets at Taco Bell and I cannot eat Pace. I have to have smooth, but, with texture, know what I'm saying? lol I usually make my own in the processor though.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 25, 2008)

Love the chunky stuff.  MIL makes some wonderful salsa chunky with just the right amount of heat.


----------



## Angie (Oct 25, 2008)

I like mine blended...and very tomatoey.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 25, 2008)

I guess that without an "It depends" option I have to go with somewhere in the middle.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 26, 2008)

It depends. Sometimes I like a "pico de gallo" type, which is definitely "chunky"; sometimes I prefer something inbetween, with the texture of a fine relish; sometimes I prefer smooth.

It depends on both mood &/or what I'm using it for.

(Oh, & of the commercial brands, Pace is one of our favorites. And they do make both smooth & chunky types.  What I do like about their "smooth" variety is that it does still have some texture.)


----------



## babetoo (Oct 26, 2008)

above all jarred salsa, i prefer one called rojoes. it is fresh in the deli. small pieces and various degrees of heat. 

jarred , i love a peach, pineapple one that is sold here, mild heat. i prefer green salsa in jars. small pieces. big chunks not so much.


----------



## JohnL (Oct 27, 2008)

I prefer chunky salsa,
I buy chunky jar salsa when fresh tomatoes are not in season. When tomatoes are at thier peak I make my home made salsa even chunkier!
I'm definately a pico de gallo kind of guy.


----------



## Reenie (Dec 4, 2008)

Medium to small chunks with a nice kick - not tonsil burning hot but definitely enough Yeee Haaa to make ya beg for more. Only one ready made fits that for my tastebuds but fortunately DH makes an awesome salsa!!!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 4, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I don't know what you consider smooth, but, I don't like the stuff you get from the packets at Taco Bell and I cannot eat Pace. I have to have smooth, but, with texture, know what I'm saying? lol I usually make my own in the processor though.


I love a  salsa with some substance to it small chunks of onion and avocado, and lots of cilantro,  I don't like the kind that runs down your arm  after putting it on your chip Now if only I could get my tummy to accept food of any type
kades


----------

